# Chainstay protector for matte finishes



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Guys,

What are you using for a chainstay protector for those of you who have chosen matte finishes? Are you using the normal clear, shiney versions? Or have you found something that is of a satin or dull, clear finish?

Just tried trying to dull a normal one with 400+ grit sandpaper. Didn't turn out exactly the way I wanted. It just seemed like the shiney versions contrat too much against those matte finishes.

Thoughts?

pablo


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Got a kick out of this. I had the opposite. My gloss finish C50 had "satin" finish chainstay protector. I am using Clear Hockey Tape (Canada is a Hockey Nation) ... reason ... I want to get a decent finish on top of the diamond shaped chainstay.

Hey, you can always go "nude" on the chainstay!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

pablotn said:


> Guys,
> 
> What are you using for a chainstay protector for those of you who have chosen matte finishes? Are you using the normal clear, shiney versions? Or have you found something that is of a satin or dull, clear finish?
> 
> ...


...don't usually see this in a road bike forum...usually it's mountain biking forums for me.

Here's a possible solution

Xpel Matte Paint Protectection Film.

http://www.xpel.com/products/stealth_film.asp



> XPEL STEALTH Paint Protection Film finally brings true protection to matte paint wraps. Made from a satin finish version of the same proven clear polyurethane as our VALUE, STANDARD and PREMIUM films, XPEL STEALTH is guaranteed to perform as great as it looks.


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

@ted - That Xpel product definitley has possibilities. I'll research it more.

@tm - I will prolly not go naked as the finsih will tend to get beatup with time. In the end I'll prolly just put the gloss version on and be done with it. 

I wanted to see if anyone had a known resource for matte/satin protectors because I have yet to find a reseller of them other than the high gloss versions.

pablo


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

There is also: http://lizardskins.com/store/products/road/bike-protection/leather-adhesive-chainstay

and I think the MTB ones (neoprene/velcro) are out of the question for you....
http://lizardskins.com/store/products/mountain/bike-protection/standard-chainstay-protector


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

You can buy these clear lizzard skins, thats what I put on my C59


----------

